# 12 wides



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so Ive got a set of Mudbugs and they are 12"wides will the standard brute backspacing for an ITP wheel work or will the front be sticking out more than the rear?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone running 12s on all 4 corners on there brute?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm running 26x11s on ITP 14x8s on all four. No problem. Front and back are 49.25 inches wide.


----------

